# bees or chickens ????? .......................... bees



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi!
I suggest, that since it's been a year with bees, that it's now time for those chickens too! And, since the birds and the bees teach to breed like rabbits, you might get some of those too!  Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome! We did it the other way around. Chickens first, then bees two years later.


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice! How did your bees do in the Hill Country? Is there much forage around you? Last summer was on the dry side, wasn't it? It must've been a tough year to get started.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

> we're still trying to figure out what we're doing !!


That's all beekeepers ever do.

Welcome!


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

If you have had them a year you must have figured something out.


----------



## rstephenson (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's see
Last year was kind of dry but we live by a lake and a pretty big field so they have plenty of foraging.
The first swarm I had ended up slowly dying out. I either didn't get the queen or she died early (I think) and they were just dying. We had a laying worker but that wasn't panning out too well.
Glad to know I'm not the only one that feels a bit lost !!!
LOL Thanks for making me feel welcome and not like a complete moron !!!!!!


----------



## rstephenson (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, and the chickens will come once we get a little more land. We're in the market right now !!! (Probably some more bees too !!)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome RS!


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

A few chickens for eggs sure. A bunch for eating...not so much. But, then again chickens don't sting when you pet them


----------



## spudrocket (Feb 13, 2013)

No but they will peck you when you try to get eggs from underneath them. And that is from 100% experience.


----------



## Beestricken (May 16, 2013)

spudrocket said:


> No but they will peck you when you try to get eggs from underneath them. And that is from 100% experience.


mine did that to me once........


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

You made the right choice with the bees.

Chickens are horrible, stupid, nasty little creatures. I actually have a vegetarian friend that will eat chicken because "anything that dumb doesn't deserve to be called meat".

Bees are much nicer.


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

Edymnion said:


> Chickens are horrible, stupid, nasty little creatures. I actually have a vegetarian friend that will eat chicken because "anything that dumb doesn't deserve to be called meat".


Don't sugar coat it. Tell us how you really feel . That really did make me laugh.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## BeeNRA (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome! I'm pretty new here, but this is one of the nicest community forums you can find!

and +1 to Edymnion :lpf:


----------

